# Agility Brag!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bravo Steph and Quiz!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

:dblthumb2 WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Exciting! Congrats Steph & Quiz!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Big congrats to you and Quiz!!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Clappin' my hands--applause well deserved!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hooo Steph and Quiz, and super congrats on your first MACH points!!! Any chance you are coming down for Silver Bay?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yahooo, way to go! how exciting! give the Quizzler a hug from the Chi-town gang!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good boy, Quiz and nice job Steph! That's awesome!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yayyy for the Quiz man..keep up the good work you two! =]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to Go Stephanie and Quiz!!!!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice Job team Quiz!! Congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Far Out! That is too cool, congratulations Steph and Quiz!


----------

